# Sweet Tira



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Tira.....what a sweet face!!!

RIP pretty girl.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am sorry for your loss. Run free at the bridge sweet Tira.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for you and your family's loss. Tira was a gorgeous dog. May your memories help to heal some of your pain.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Tira was a beautiful girl. Please know you and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss and your parents loss - Run softly at the bridge sweet Tira


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tira*

So very sorry for your loss of Tira, what a gorgeous dog!
As you said, "Tira is in a better place."
Rest in peace, sweet girl!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Beautiful Tira. I am so very sorry for your loss. Hold her memory close.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

RIP,Pretty Girl!.
So sorry for yr family loss!.Never easy,to lose,such a great friend!.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss. Tira was a beautiful girl, and obviously a very cherished member of the family.

Play had at the Bridge sweet Tira, you are loved and missed.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful girl. Run free!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry. Tira was so beautiful. Godspeed dear girl.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Godspeed beautiful Tira. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

Tira was beautiful. I know she is missed and you will have her in your heart until you meet at the bridge...


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss...Tira was beautiful!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss - I'm sure that Tira will be running freely now at the bridge,and I hope that your happy memories of her will help you through this tough time


----------



## arisakadogs (May 31, 2010)

So sorry for your loss of such a beautiful girl. I had a Shepard long ago & she too was a wonderful dog.


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Tira was a beautiful girl. I'm so very sorry for your family's loss. Run free sweetheart.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry. What a sweet face she had. I know she is greatly missed.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

RIP sweey Tira. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. Tira will forever be in your fathers heart and your own.


----------

